# Quickest way to get seeds ?



## rebel (Aug 8, 2011)

i want to start like 3 plants inside for seeds.
will regular 4' flos. be enough ?
how long should i veg. under 24 hrs light, will 3 wk be enough ?
i would like to have enough seeds for next spring to supply my outdoor needs.

or quickest way from start to finish to get a seed crop ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope...you need to have a near perfect enviorment to make viable seeds..3 weeks isnt enough from seed to veg...gonna take 6-8 weeks just to show sex...24 hr lighting is best for vegging...there is NO quik way...after pollenation still takes minimum 4 weeks to make viable stock..if ya have never grown MJ I wouldnt recommend makeing beans just yet...Must get your room in order first...Have ya all this in place and operational?

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## RxKing (Nov 9, 2011)

hey smoke! forget about this rook, what about me? i jus harvested my sedds. my question is how long do i gota let em dry before i get to hatch them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2011)

RxKing said:
			
		

> hey smoke! forget about this rook, what about me? i jus harvested my sedds. my question is how long do i gota let em dry before i get to hatch them?


 

:ciao:


I have germed some right off the plant...I think most will say allow to dry a good 30 days...then place in fridge for a spell  then drop them when ya ready...hope this Helps...

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Waldo03 (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been trying to find that "perfect" one of a kind seed that has everything. I'm not interested in using someone else's seed. I would like a unique seed for the world I'm hosting for my server.

My problem is, I'm trying to find the most effective means to generate seeds, and the quickest way to view it.

I tried simply flying around in Creative mode, and going from there. Honestly, it was the least boring, but it required the most time.

Then I found MCEDIT, and realized that I could make 1000x1000 blocks, and generate the chunks from within there. As an added benefit, I could analyze the blocks to get a rough estimate what the map contained, and for the seeds that looked the most interesting, I could fly around in MCEDIT, which was far quicker than in game.

But each map is taking about 40 minutes from the start of generation to complete analysis. I believe there is a faster way to do it. And there surely must be a mapping program that allows me to see much more of the map than MCEDIT's built in cap. 

I hope someone out there is familiar with that means to get that perfect seed. I've been through about 50 seeds in the last day, and I know its out there. The faster I can process the seeds, the better my chances of finding it.

What have you found to be the most useful means to find your seed?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

We are talking about marijuana seeds.....this is a marijuana growing forum.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2011)

Waldo03 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to find that "perfect" one of a kind seed that has everything. I'm not interested in using someone else's seed. I would like a unique seed for the world I'm hosting for my server.
> 
> My problem is, I'm trying to find the most effective means to generate seeds, and the quickest way to view it.
> 
> ...




Ummmm....I don't think we are all on the same page as you bro. We are talking MJ beans. lol


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Dec 11, 2012)

How bizarre !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## dekgib (Dec 12, 2012)

Q:icon_smile:


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 28, 2012)

so ya dont rush making seeds!!!!!!!
if u want quality it takes time & love!
i would grow seeds on buds min 5 weeks, so dust ur buds by week 3 of flower.
make sure u have good amounts of pk in in ur food for bean, production, dont fool with the beans, let them grow.
dry them min 3 weeks, then plant, youll get better germ rats if u dry em.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2012)

Huh


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 28, 2012)

weedhopper said it all. i am now confused i did not know you had to pollenate the female plant how does a person go about doing that, i thought that if the plant got light when supposed to be in the 12/12 dark stage that it would make seeds silly me .


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2012)

My Huh,,, was because of Waldo03. And yes ya have to pollinate,,unless she is a Hermi.


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> weedhopper said it all. i am now confused i did not know you had to pollenate the female plant how does a person go about doing that, i thought that if the plant got light when supposed to be in the 12/12 dark stage that it would make seeds silly me .




I like to use a fine paint brush to apply pollen to bud sites....


----------

